# No acute events overnight



## ch81059 (May 5, 2014)

What would this be considered in HPI?

Thanks


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (May 19, 2014)

nothing


----------



## mitchellde (May 19, 2014)

I have to agree, this statement has no value.


----------



## ch81059 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok thank you, I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something with this statement.


----------



## dmaguire (Jun 18, 2014)

It shows no medical necessity for the visit.  The insurance carrier if audited could retract payment because it shows no cheif complaint for the visit.

Danielle


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 18, 2014)

dmaguire said:


> It shows no medical necessity for the visit.  The insurance carrier if audited could retract payment because it shows no cheif complaint for the visit.
> 
> Danielle



I wouldn't go that far...if this is the daily rounding for the physician in the hospital, he or she does have to visit inpatients daily.   As long as there is documentation on an inpatient of improving conditions, there could be payment.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree Lance,

It's an interval hx


----------

